# Help rescued 2 turkeys!!



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I really need to learn to say no. lol - They needed a place and so I took them but I have never had turkeys and no nothing about them. The male is hopefully just fat and molting - the female has some foot problems - the person who had them said she had just hurt it but doesn't look that way to me??? Not knowing what else to do I soaked her feet in Nolvasan and then applied bag balm. also she has very loose poo is that normal for a turkey? I think the pen they were in was way too small and he was feed way to well - his breast jiggles when he walks- he can't strut he waddles - no idea of breed, supposed to be around a year old? any info, suggestions, ideas, appreciated.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about turkeys, but I do know a bit about chickens. That looks like bumble foot. Most people say to cut out the infection. I soak the foot in epsom salt water for a few, slather on some neosporin, and wrap it in that self stick horse wrap stuff once a day. It takes a while to heal, but mine have healed without cutting them. The tom does look to be going through a molt. I have no idea if he's fat.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

It looks a lot like the tom at least is a BBW (meat turkey). I am not the sentimental type, but my mom had gotten some as pets not knowing they are selectively bred to get as fat and big as young as possible. It was quite a bit of heartbreak for her as their legs gave out, and hearts failed. I could be wrong of course but wanted to put in my word of caution. If they are BB turkeys, they just were not bred with longevity over 6 months in mind...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ok the hen (Mrs Hanks) is doing much better - now up walking around eating and drinking. She started grooming her feathers today. - She still has a little limp but almost all of the black is gone of one foot and gone off the other. Her poop is looking more normal too. Tom Hanks is eating more natural foods (foraging) and less store bought stuff - He is in a large field and is walking around frequently - hopefully he will lose some weight and develop some stronger leg muscles. He is starting to get new feathers - Now if he would just stop picking fights with the horses. lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

HE he he, I like turkeys. The male is a Broad Breasted White and I agree that he has probably not got a very long life expectancy. As he gets healthy, though, he will start making lovely turkey sounds and he may become a real ham. His feathers will likely improve a lot with the pasture life. The female is likely a Broad Breasted Bronze but she should not gain as much weight as the male and may live longer. They should do very well grazing and foraging. 

Our female turkeys could be really sweet. One would sing to my son every time he got near her. (he fed them) The males had to be kept seperate from the girls to keep them from fighting. We had a beautiful turkey shed with nice perches and everything and the dang birds slept ON TOP of the building! The neighbors thought this was hilarious. It was a fun addition to to farm while it lasted. I hope your turkeys are as much fun and as much a blessing as ours were.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lol love the turkeys on top of the shelter - seems like they can be as perverse as goats-


----------

